
Hypnosis as a digital therapeutic? Mindset raises seed round to do just that - mindsetalex
https://techcrunch.com/2020/05/15/hypnosis-for-health-investors-have-placed-a-1-1-million-bet-on-mindset-health-that-it-can-work/
======
arnim
wow been reading heaps into hypnosis recently, seems like its just a tool to
deliver therapy more effectively in this case

[https://time.com/5380312/is-hypnosis-real-
science/](https://time.com/5380312/is-hypnosis-real-science/)

supposedly works for most of the population too (even for pain management in
surgeries)

[http://accurateclinic.com/wp-
content/uploads/2016/03/A-meta-...](http://accurateclinic.com/wp-
content/uploads/2016/03/A-meta-analysis-of-hypnotically-induced-analgesia-How-
effective-is-hypnosis-2000.pdf)

[https://cdn.journals.lww.com/anesthesia-
analgesia/Fulltext/2...](https://cdn.journals.lww.com/anesthesia-
analgesia/Fulltext/2002/06000/The_Effectiveness_of_Adjunctive_Hypnosis_with.52.aspx)

[https://www.mindsethealth.com/blog/acute-vs-chronic-
pain](https://www.mindsethealth.com/blog/acute-vs-chronic-pain)

~~~
ksaj
You'd probably be interested in Igor Ledochowski's hypnosis techniques. He's
one of the best people I've seen describe conversational hypnosis and turn it
into a framework that is reasonably flawless in practice. After learning his
way of thinking about hypnosis, you'll notice the techniques used by
politicians quite regularly, and you'll know what they're up to before they
even get to the punch line. It's not a coincidence that Bill Clinton suddenly
started talking and gesturing like Anthony Robbins during his impeachment
trial.

Incidentally, I discovered another path to self-hypnosis - write a few scripts
"in the style of" some of the accomplished modern hypnotists such as Igor
Ledochowski and Sean Michael Andrews, for an issue that is near and dear to
yourself. Really think your way through making scripts that you feel would
differentiate their styles while also acknowledging the similarities. Improve
them until you are convinced that the scripts you wrote is how they would have
hypnotized you. Be able to explain every nuance as if each hypnotist is
teaching you their method specific to the problem you are working on.

This makes you write scripts that you'll respond to effectively - using their
styles and frameworks, but using your own thought process. It's a kind of
Socratic path to self hypnosis, and easily bypasses your "critical factor," as
Igor would call it.

Modern hypnotists are all still doing Bandler and Erickson methods in the end,
even if barely detectable, but with current language, modern metaphors, and a
rapidity that doesn't allow for examination before responding.

The two things that stick out most among all the modern hypnotists: NLP-style
pattern interruption, and "embedded commands." Master those, and everything
else we know about hypnosis today falls in line.

